# What is your view on astrology and horoscopes?



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

I personally don't believe that stuff.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I have never really been a follower of horoscopes. 
Yesterday was weird though. I fought with my step mom and walked out on her. I called my father and told him what happened, but anyways, later I read my horoscope for the day and it said something like 'you will get into a fight today with someone and let those close to you help you out with whomever is irritating you' 

I usually take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm skeptical, but I think my sign is cool and it actually describes my personality very well, except for one or two characteristics.

Seriously, it does. Horoscopes in the paper are completely bogus to me though. They are too vague and will most likely apply to any given person's situation. However, my sign's supposed personality matches my personality.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

It's superstitious BS, but for the most part it's harmless superstitious BS. There are worse ways to waste your time. So I don't get too worked up over it.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Cooler than religion and just as reliable.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Often when I have checked them (which is almost never) they actually have been relevant to the state of my life like this one I'm reading now "Go for the gold, Capricorn. Don't settle for less. There's an expansive energy on your side urging you on to prosperity in every aspect of your life. Take control of the situation and act on your emotions. Don't refrain from doing something because you think it's going to hurt someone's feelings. Other people can take care of themselves. You're responsible for you. Do what's best for your well-being.".'

But honestly, who makes these up though? How can the planets' alignment effect anything. Zero logic, just like religion.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I think it's fun! :yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It's rare for me to pay attention to them, but I think they're more about the power of suggestion rather than prediction. If your horoscope says you'll find wealth and success the next day, you're probably going to believe it and it will influence your mood. Even more so if you find a 20 dollar bill or something on the street. 

Of course, a horoscope being right once can also convince people that horoscopes are accurate, despite the other 99 times when they were completely wrong.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im kind of skeptical but open to it


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

BabyBlueGamer said:


> I think it's fun! :yes


This.


----------



## Frithrika (May 19, 2013)

Don't believe in it, but find them fun to read for entertainment now and then.


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel that astrology can't predict the future but it is a great way to maybe see or realize some characteristics within yourself that you may not have already known. I love them


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I think astrology is great when you are learning astronomy instead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's obviously a load of crap, I mean let's think about it for 2 seconds people... 

But people can have fun with it if they aren't taking it seriously.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I mean it's really vague/general horse**** but it's fun to read.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

It's a bunch of bs but there is a little bit of interesting content in horoscopes.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Complete bull. I don't even find any entertainment value from it.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it's really cool. I've always been interested in learning more about my sign in depth but at the same time, the critical/rational side of me tells me to stop wasting my time. Can't help but be entertained by them


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I read it every now and then when I'm bored. I don't believe in the things it says, but it's fun. :stu


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

The astrological signs are taken from a band of constellations accross the sky, during a year the path of the sun intersects with the constellations and so when the sun passes the constellation Virgo, that is the month of Virgo. 

Unfortunately for anyone who really believes in this stuff, there are 13 constellations that the sun passes in a year, they just dont talk about the 13th because then it wouldnt fit into a year.

Also none of the constellations are the same size, so the sun passes one for a few days and another for a few months. Even without predictions the mechanisms behind astrology are so far removed from what we can observe to be true.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnum_effect


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

They can be entertaining


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's rare for me to pay attention to them, but I think they're more about the power of suggestion rather than prediction. If your horoscope says you'll find wealth and success the next day, you're probably going to believe it and it will influence your mood. Even more so if you find a 20 dollar bill or something on the street.
> 
> Of course, a horoscope being right once can also convince people that horoscopes are accurate, despite the other 99 times when they were completely wrong.


Exactly. Horoscopes exploit many of the psychological fallacies and cognitive bias errors humans make.


----------



## TimeCruiser (Jul 24, 2015)

They're fun but ultimately meaningless.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't believe in them. Also I don't find them entertaining. Some people ask my zodiac sign and say "So you're quiet because you're envious and greedy. This sign always has these features." No, I am not, I am quiet because I am anxious. :bah


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm sick of everything saying Scorpio's are totally dark, and sinister, and that you shouldn't mess with them. 
But besides that, they're just for fun.
Capricorn 4 life, son!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Astrology is nonsense. And anyone who tries to legitimise the subject by giving it a scientific bent, should be utterly ashamed, because they are either fooling themselves or trying to fool others.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't believe it either but sometimes I read it to amuse myself.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

A load of crap.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

A worrying history of the use of astrology by US presidents:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...nd-5-stories-of-astrology-in-the-white-house/

IMO it's just as insane as George W Bush saying 'he was on a mission from God' when he invaded Iraq.

I hope the US can now keep electing leaders who base their policies on grounded rationale and intellect rather refer in anyway to childish 'supernatural guidance'.

Otherwise it just makes the US government look like a laughing stock to the rest of the developed world.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

well i'm a person of science, but i like to give in to a little superstition from time to time, and horoscopes happen to be one of those.

people who are super-logical all the time annoy me slightly. for starters, you can never win them in an argument, and who wants that?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bad baby said:


> well i'm a person of science, but i like to give in to a little superstition from time to time, and horoscopes happen to be one of those.
> 
> people who are super-logical all the time annoy me slightly. for starters, you can never win them in an argument, and who wants that?


Yeah being exposed as credulous and losing arguments suck for most people.


----------



## Lunaarie17 (Sep 21, 2015)

Horoscopes are real. We are children of the universe and the stars affect us. Horoscopes go back to earliest times when we didn't have technology they would rely on stars for everything. It's a longer deeper story but think about when it's a full moon for example, people tend to act more wild. Everything in the universe affects us. The sun is literally the reason we wake up in the morning


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Why would I need any of those, when every day is the same?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

offthechainjoe said:


> I personally don't believe that stuff.


 It's not my thing. Personally, I think there might be some VERY barely there validity to it in some ways. For example, I guess it's possible the exact time of year you're conceived and born could have effects on your body. I've never heard that but I guess you never know.

As far as fortune telling? Ehhhhh. That's a little bit too far out there for me. No offense to anyone who is into it.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it's accurate.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Personally, I think there might be some VERY barely there validity to it in some ways. For example, I guess it's possible the exact time of year you're conceived and born could have effects on your body. I've never heard that but I guess you never know.


Certain environmental conditions can have effects on our bodies, and those conditions are always changing, but trying to correlate them with set time spans over the course of a year is nonsense.

There is some general weather correlation with months depending on where you live, but that's it.

There are far far more important factors in shaping ones personality and emotions than the environmental conditions at the time of their birth.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Complete fiction.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> A worrying history of the use of astrology by US presidents:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...nd-5-stories-of-astrology-in-the-white-house/
> 
> ...


Idk if you've seen time magazines top ten bushisms but there hilarious
http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29569,1870938,00.html


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't believe in it myself, a correlation between other stars as seen from earth and your future n/what not just seems bizarrely unlikely.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Will somebody please explain to me how an arbitrary pattern of stars is supposed to affect ones personality? Has it something to do with gravitational effects? If so, your personality is more likely to be affected by the gravitational pull of your pet dog, than even our nearest stellar neighbour Alpha Centauri.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

they're bull****


----------

